# Papers from a breeding not being given



## Diamondinmypocket (Dec 18, 2012)

So I bought Diamond this summer from a mini breeder who had her boarding at a trainers place. She was a broodmare, who was turned into a bomb proof kids lesson mini for tiny kiddos. Shes actually my 2 yr. Olds pet. Perfect mare. Well bred, tiny, and great with kids. Getting her papers a nightmare. I paid extra for the papers after begging and the only agreement we came to was only the r papers were signed for transfer. My daughter might one day show her. And it was explained to the past owner that I wanted to breed her one time to have the experience for personal enjoyment. I am not a breeder. Have no want to even become one. Especially after this.

So after getting her a goat as she was all alone, we met a goat breeder who we went to for advice on caring for this baby goat. She has a Rowdy grandson who is my dream stud. 2 weeks later my mare came into season. I arranged a breeding, took mare to the stud (her only mini) signed contract, saw his papers (glance not intence study), everything seemed legit so paid stud fee, got her bred, (late august) got her home. I have a contract on the breeding, I took it home with me the night I dropped her off. Owner of stud said she was going to hold onto stud report untill the end of breeding. Ok I understand that. Picked Diamond up, she was gone, so her mom was there and I was told the breeder girl needed to sign them. They would take them to girls work next day (T.S.) and that didn't happen for some excuse. There have been so many I can't keep track anymore.

This stud is for sale. I had first rights up through October so could decide if he was a good choice. And he is worth buying. I would love to buy him and turn him into a senior show gelding. But she wants way to much for him. She is very attached to him and I think offering him at such a high price makes her feel less guilty or something... I don't know. Shes a strange girl. She also wants to retain unlimited breeding to him. So no thank you.

So for months I have been politely asking for his papers. I went into T.S on a friday 2 weeks ago. She told me and my friend (who knows the situation and a pro. trainer of H/J with little mini experience) that the next day she would bring them to work with her where I would get the remaining papers. The next day she was there, but not papers. She gave me a invite to a T.S. saving thing and swore she would be there. Then it was Sunday, and on monday I went to her work for the savings thing. She wasn't there. Another employee who has heard conversations between me and the girl told me she was scheduled off that day... And gave me a look like "sorry, I understand but do not know what to say" and I left.

A couple of days later another ad for the horse was on C.L. I sent her an email saying basically if you don't get this done I will see you in court. If she sells this horse I assume I am the dummy, and thats it.

I do not have to have this baby registered. "HE" (praying for a gelding) will be loved here as a family pet for all of his days, God willing. But I have 3 kids. This was a breeding intended for a blow your socks off gelding, so if showing ever came into the future, he would be in my backyard ready to go. I am not interested in competive circuit showing. But the future is always changing. And if I ever do have to part with my barn family a higher price will assure the best home. And papers on any animal makes the market wider.

So being a one time breeder, I see my mistakes. And I always had a gut feeling about this girl. Especially when she started telling me how in love the family was with my mare...i got her home that day.

I hope I gave enough info on the situation on advice. I have enough to deal with, and going to court is what I want to avoid.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Dec 18, 2012)

At this point I wonder if the stud is even in her name... And does it need to in before new years?

And does this mean I need to transfer the papers into my name before/along with it? (Diamond)

Thanks Castle Rock! His name is Alamo Rowdy Triple Star. She didn't have enough room on line to write it fully out and my request of a photo copy of the front of his papers for the "baby book" was denied as well. So I think that is it.

With her offering him for sale again, it being Christmas someone might buy him, its going against my desire to not have to u.s. her. I really can't afford to right now..


----------

